# RR: 48. Britten: War Requiem, op. 66



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Britten (cond.), Pears, Fischer-Dieskau, Vishnievskaya, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Highgate School Chorus	(1963)










2.	Hickox (cond.), Harper, Langridge, Hill, Shirley-Quirk, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, St. Paul's Cathedral Choir	(1991)










3.	Giulini (cond.), Woytowicz, Pears, Wilbrink, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Melos Ensemble London, Wandsworth School Boy's Choir	(1969)










4.	Pappano (cond.), Netrebko, Bostridge, Hampson, Orchestra & Chorus dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia	(2013)










5.	Rilling (cond.), Dasch, Taylor, Gerhaher, Stuttgart Festival Ensemble, Aurelius Boys Choir of Calw	(2007)










6.	Noseda (cond.), Bostridge, Keenlyside, Cvilak, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Eltham College Choir	(2011)










7.	Rattle (cond.), Söderström, Tear, Allen, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Boys of Christ Church Cathedral Oxford	(1983)










8.	Jansons (cond.), Magee, Padmore, Gerhaher, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Tölzer Knabenchor	(2013)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Britten (cond.), Pears, Fischer-Dieskau, Vishnievskaya, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Highgate School Chorus	(1963)
2.	Hickox (cond.), Harper, Langridge, Hill, Shirley-Quirk, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, St. Paul's Cathedral Choir	(1991)
3.	Giulini (cond.), Woytowicz, Pears, Wilbrink, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Melos Ensemble London, Wandsworth School Boy's Choir	(1969)
4.	Pappano (cond.), Netrebko, Bostridge, Hampson, Orchestra & Chorus dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia	(2013)
5.	Rilling (cond.), Dasch, Taylor, Gerhaher, Stuttgart Festival Ensemble, Aurelius Boys Choir of Calw	(2007)
6.	Noseda (cond.), Bostridge, Keenlyside, Cvilak, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Eltham College Choir	(2011)
7.	Rattle (cond.), Söderström, Tear, Allen, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Boys of Christ Church Cathedral Oxford	(1983)
8.	Jansons (cond.), Magee, Padmore, Gerhaher, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Tölzer Knabenchor	(2013)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

